# ما معنى "مكر" في هذه الآيات لو تكرمتم؟



## Tolerant (25 يوليو 2011)

*
السلام عليكم إخواني المسيحيين.

وأنا أتصفح الكتاب المقدس قابلتني هذه الآيات:

فَاجَابَ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ شَكِيمَ وَحَمُورَ ابَاهُ بِمَكْرٍ لانَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ اخْتَهُمْ: 
«لا نَسْتَطِيعُ انْ نَفْعَلَ هَذَا الامْرَ انْ نُعْطِيَ اخْتَنَا لِرَجُلٍ اغْلَفَ لانَّهُ عَارٌ لَنَا. 
غَيْرَ انَّنَا بِهَذَا نُواتِيكُمْ: انْ صِرْتُمْ مِثْلَنَا بِخَتْنِكُمْ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ. (تك 34: 13 – 15) SVD
وأجاب أبناء يعقوب شكيم وأباه حمور بدهاء، لأنه كان قد لوث شرف أختهم. ALAB
فأجاب بنو يعقوب شكيم وحمور أباه بمكر وكيد لأن شكيم دنس دينة أختهم. GNA

وَحَدَثَ عِنْدَمَا فَرَغَ اسْحَاقُ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ يَعْقُوبَ وَيَعْقُوبُ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ لَدُنْ اسْحَاقَ ابِيهِ انَّ عِيسُوَ اخَاهُ اتَى مِنْ صَيْدِهِ 
فَصَنَعَ هُوَ ايْضا اطْعِمَةً وَدَخَلَ بِهَا الَى ابِيهِ وَقَالَ لابِيهِ: «لِيَقُمْ ابِي وَيَاكُلْ مِنْ صَيْدِ ابْنِهِ حَتَّى تُبَارِكَنِي نَفْسُكَ». 
فَقَالَ لَهُ اسْحَاقُ ابُوهُ: «مَنْ انْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «انَا ابْنُكَ بِكْرُكَ عِيسُو». 
فَارْتَعَدَ اسْحَاقُ ارْتِعَادا عَظِيما جِدّا. وَقَالَ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي اصْطَادَ صَيْدا وَاتَى بِهِ الَيَّ فَاكَلْتُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ قَبْلَ انْ تَجِيءَ وَبَارَكْتُهُ؟ نَعَمْ وَيَكُونُ مُبَارَكا!» 
فَعِنْدَمَا سَمِعَ عِيسُو كَلامَ ابِيهِ صَرَخَ صَرْخَةً عَظِيمَةً وَمُرَّةً جِدّا وَقَالَ لابِيهِ: «بَارِكْنِي انَا ايْضا يَا ابِي!» 
فَقَالَ: «قَدْ جَاءَ اخُوكَ بِمَكْرٍ وَاخَذَ بَرَكَتَكَ». (تك 27: 30 – 35)

وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أُنْفِقُ وَأُنْفَقُ لأَجْلِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ كُلَّمَا أُحِبُّكُمْ أَكْثَرَ أُحَبُّ أَقَلَّ! فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ. لَكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ! (2كو 12: 15 ، 16)  SVD

فَاطْرَحُوا كُلَّ خُبْثٍ وَكُلَّ مَكْرٍ وَالرِّيَاءَ وَالْحَسَدَ وَكُلَّ مَذَمَّةٍ. (1بط 2: 1)
وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوا يَسُوعَ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُوهُ. (مت 26: 4)
لأَنَّ وَعْظَنَا لَيْسَ عَنْ ضَلاَلٍ، وَلاَ عَنْ دَنَسٍ، وَلاَ بِمَكْرٍ. (1تس 2: 3)

«أَنَا الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْكُنُ الذَّكَاءَ وَأَجِدُ مَعْرِفَةَ التَّدَابِيرِ. (أمثال 8: 12)  SVD
أنا الحكمة أساكن الدهاء وأجد علم التدابير. JAB
أنا الحكمة أسكن التعقل، وأملك المعرفة والتدبير. ALAB 
والكلمة المستعملة هنا (أمثال 8: 12) هي الكلمة العبرية ערמה وتنطق ‛ormâh ورقمها H6195 . وجاءت في:
واذا بغى انسان على صاحبه ليقتله بغدر فمن عند مذبحي تاخذه للموت. (خر 21: 14) SVD
ولكن إذا تآمر أحد على آخر وتعمد قتله، فسقه للموت حتى ولو احتمى بمذبحي. ALAB
وإذا غدر أحد بآخر وقتله عمدا. GNA
وإذا جار رجل على قريبه فقتله مكرا. JAB

عملوا بغدر, ومضوا وداروا وأخذوا جوالق بالية لحميرهم, وزقاق خمر بالية مشققة ومربوطة. (يش 9: 4) SVD
لجأوا إلى الحيلة الماكرة. ALAB
فاستخدموا الحيلة. GNA
فاحتالوا هم أيضا ومضوا فتنكروا وأخذوا لحميرهم أكياسا بالية وزقاق خمر عتيقة مشققة مرقعة. JAB


فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لـ "مكر" فيما سبق إذا سمحتم؟

وإن كان في هذا أي إزعاج يمكنكم حذف الموضوع 

وشكرًا مقدمًا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

هولاء إستخدموا المكر كحيلة نتيجة ضعفهم ، أو نتيجة خبثهم ، أو نتيجة شرهم

و لكن أبداً ليس نتيجة أوامر إلهية بإستخدام الخبث والشر والمكر

فكلها نقائص ، لا يأمر بها الله القدوس

ولكن المصيبة الكبرى ، هى أن أديان بعض الناس ، تنسب لله ما هو صفة من صفات الناقصين والخبثاء والأشرار

بل تجعله أشدهم فى كل تلك الصفات السيئة

إذ يصفونه ، بأنه : أمكر الماكرين 

وذلك التجنى على الإله القدوس ، لا يقتصر على هذه نقيصة النقائص هذه

بل يصفونه بأنه ملهم الفجور، إذ يصفونه بأنه يلهم النفس فجورها ، قبل تقواها

فيجعلونه أصل كل فسق ، وأخبث الخبثاء وأمكر الماكرين

أعوذ باللــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## husssam (26 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هولاء إستخدموا المكر كحيلة نتيجة ضعفهم ، أو نتيجة خبثهم ، أو نتيجة شرهم
> 
> و لكن أبداً ليس نتيجة أوامر إلهية بإستخدام الخبث والشر والمكر
> 
> ...


*ممنوع التطرق للإسلاميات بالتصريح أو التلميح في هذا القسم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

أما بالنسبة الشاهد التالى :
 ((وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أُنْفِقُ وَأُنْفَقُ لأَجْلِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ كُلَّمَا أُحِبُّكُمْ أَكْثَرَ أُحَبُّ أَقَلَّ! فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ. لَكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ! (2كو 12: 15 ، 16) SVD
))

 الذى أورده صاحب الشبهة ، بدون أن يكلف نفسه لحظة واحدة لقراءة سياق العبارة 

فلو كان قد قرأه ، لفهم فوراً أن كاتبه يعاتب مخاطبهم ، وليس أنه يقرر على نفسه هذه التهمة الفظيعة

مثلما يحدث أن يقول الواحد فينا لمن يريد معاتبته على أنه يظن فيه ظناً سيئاً ، فيقول له  : "أيوه ما أنا أصلى كنت نهبت مالك"

فطبعاً من الحماقة أن يسمع أحد الغرباء حديثه ، ويريد إعتباره دليلاً على أنه نهب ماله فعلاً !!!!!!!!!

إنها الحماقة فى النقل ، بدون فهم ، نتيجة هوى النفس الذى يطمس العقول


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

husssam قال:


> *ممنوع التطرق للإسلاميات بالتصريح أو التلميح في هذا القسم*




*بس إنت كده أثبت أنك ممن يُقال عنهم : "اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم"

وديه حاجة لطيفة
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (26 يوليو 2011)

*فَاجَابَ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ شَكِيمَ وَحَمُورَ ابَاهُ بِمَكْرٍ لانَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ اخْتَهُمْ: 
 «لا نَسْتَطِيعُ انْ نَفْعَلَ هَذَا الامْرَ انْ نُعْطِيَ اخْتَنَا لِرَجُلٍ اغْلَفَ لانَّهُ عَارٌ لَنَا. 
غَيْرَ انَّنَا بِهَذَا نُواتِيكُمْ: انْ صِرْتُمْ مِثْلَنَا بِخَتْنِكُمْ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ. 
 نُعْطِيكُمْ بَنَاتِنَا وَنَاخُذُ لَنَا بَنَاتِكُمْ وَنَسْكُنُ مَعَكُمْ وَنَصِيرُ شَعْبا وَاحِدا. 
وَانْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لَنَا انْ تَخْتَتِنُوا نَاخُذُ ابْنَتَنَا وَنَمْضِي». 
 فَحَسُنَ كَلامُهُمْ فِي عَيْنَيْ حَمُورَ وَفِي عَيْنَيْ شَكِيمَ بْنِ حَمُورَ. 
وَلَمْ يَتَاخَّرِ الْغُلامُ انْ يَفْعَلَ الامْرَ لانَّهُ كَانَ مَسْرُورا بِابْنَةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَكَانَ اكْرَمَ جَمِيعِ بَيْتِ ابِيهِ. 
فَاتَى حَمُورُ وَشَكِيمُ ابْنُهُ الَى بَابِ مَدِينَتِهُِمَا وَقَالا لاهْلَ مَدِينَتِهُِمَا: 
«هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمُ مُسَالِمُونَ لَنَا. فَلْيَسْكُنُوا فِي الارْضِ وَيَتَّجِرُوا فِيهَا. وَهُوَذَا الارْضُ وَاسِعَةُ الطَّرَفَيْنِ امَامَهُمْ. نَاخُذُ لَنَا بَنَاتِهِمْ زَوْجَاتٍ وَنُعْطِيهِمْ بَنَاتِنَا. 
غَيْرَ انَّهُ بِهَذَا فَقَطْ يُواتِينَا الْقَوْمُ عَلَى السَّكَنِ مَعَنَا لِنَصِيرَ شَعْبا وَاحِدا: بِخَتْنِنَا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ كَمَا هُمْ مَخْتُونُونَ. 
الا تَكُونُ مَوَاشِيهِمْ وَمُقْتَنَاهُمْ وَكُلُّ بَهَائِمِهِمْ لَنَا؟ نُواتِيهِمْ فَقَطْ فَيَسْكُنُونَ مَعَنَا». 
فَسَمِعَ لِحَمُورَ وَشَكِيمَ ابْنِهِ جَمِيعُ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَاخْتَتَنَ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ - كُلُّ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 
فَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ اذْ كَانُوا مُتَوَجِّعِينَ انَّ ابْنَيْ يَعْقُوبَ شِمْعُونَ وَلاوِيَ اخَوَيْ دِينَةَ اخَذَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ وَاتَيَا عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ بِامْنٍ وَقَتَلا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ. 
و الكلمه المستخدمه هنا هي מרמה ميرماه و تاتي بمعني خداع او مكر
قاموس براون
מרמה
mirmâh
BDB Definition:
1) deceit, treachery
و تعليقي هو انها كانت جريمه و حشيه ارتكبها ابني يعقوب خاصة شمعون و لاوي و لذلك حرمهم يعقوب ابيهم من البركه الالهيه 
 سفر التكوين 49: 5-7
شِمْعُونُ وَلاَوِي أَخَوَانِ، آلاَتُ ظُلْمٍ سُيُوفُهُمَا.
 فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لاَ تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي. بِمَجْمَعِهِمَا لاَ تَتَّحِدُ كَرَامَتِي. لأَنَّهُمَا فِي غَضَبِهِمَا قَتَلاَ إِنْسَانًا، وَفِي رِضَاهُمَا عَرْقَبَا ثَوْرًا.
 مَلْعُونٌ غَضَبُهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ شَدِيدٌ، وَسَخَطُهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ قَاسٍ. أُقَسِّمُهُمَا فِي يَعْقُوبَ، وَأُفَرِّقُهُمَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
و اما بخصوص
سفر التكوين 27: 35
قَالَ: «قَدْ جَاءَ أَخُوكَ بِمَكْرٍ وَأَخَذَ بَرَكَتَكَ»
 فقد استخدم الكتاب نفس الكلمه العبريه מרמה ميرماه اي خدعه او مكر وتعليقي هو ان يعقوب استخدم المكر لاخذ البركه و هذا امر خاطئ و لذلك مكر خاله معه ايضا و زوجه ليئه بدلا من راحيل و لذلك رعى اغنام خاله سبع سنوات اخري ويقول القديس اريناوس علي مساله بركه يعقوب قائلا
لا يمكننا قبول البركة بالمفهوم الحرفي وإنما بالمفهوم الرمزي الروحي الذي تحقق خلال بركات العهد الجديد.
و اما بخصوص
رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 16
فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ، لكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ!
فالاعداد التاليه توضح الموضوع
هَلْ طَمِعْتُ فِيكُمْ بِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ إِلَيْكُمْ؟
 طَلَبْتُ إِلَى تِيطُسَ وَأَرْسَلْتُ مَعَهُ الأَخَ. هَلْ طَمِعَ فِيكُمْ تِيطُسُ؟ أَمَا سَلَكْنَا بِذَاتِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ؟ أَمَا بِذَاتِ الْخَطَوَاتِ الْوَاحِدَةِ؟
و يفسر ابونا انطونيوس فكري النص كالاتي
فليكن = ليكن ما يكون من أقوال المعلمين الكذبة عنى، فأنا لم أثقل على أحد، ولكن بمكر = المعلمين الكذبة قالوا أنه إجتذبهم بمكر، فليكن فأنا لم أجتذبكم إلىَّ ولم أثقل عليكم بل إجتذبتكم للمسيح.
يتبع
*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2011)

و لما لا تفتح المعجم لترى معنى الكلمة ؟


----------



## Tolerant (26 يوليو 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



هولاء إستخدموا المكر كحيلة نتيجة ضعفهم ، أو نتيجة خبثهم ، أو نتيجة شرهم

و لكن أبداً ليس نتيجة أوامر إلهية بإستخدام الخبث والشر والمكر

فكلها نقائص ، لا يأمر بها الله القدوس


أنقر للتوسيع...


1- إذن أنت تقر بما أقر به الكتاب المقدس وهو أن هؤلاء استخدموا المكر. أنت تسوق المبررات: الضعف – الخبث – النفس الشريرة.
فهل هؤلاء خبثاء وأشرار بالفعل؟ هل يجوز أن نطلق عليهم "ماكرون / مكَّارون"؟
وبالتالي هل المكر حلال أم حرام؟ فإذا كان المكر حرامًا ، فهل ما بُنِيَ على باطل فهو باطل أم يصير حقًّأ؟

 2- ليس بالضرورة أن يأمر الرب بالمكر ، بل يكفي أن يرضى به ويقر بنتيجته.



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



أما بالنسبة الشاهد التالى :
 ((وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أُنْفِقُ وَأُنْفَقُ لأَجْلِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ كُلَّمَا أُحِبُّكُمْ أَكْثَرَ أُحَبُّ أَقَلَّ! فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ. لَكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ! (2كو 12: 15 ، 16) SVD
))

 الذى أورده صاحب الشبهة ، بدون أن يكلف نفسه لحظة واحدة لقراءة سياق العبارة 

فلو كان قد قرأه ، لفهم فوراً أن كاتبه يعاتب مخاطبهم ، وليس أنه يقرر على نفسه هذه التهمة الفظيعة

مثلما يحدث أن يقول الواحد فينا لمن يريد معاتبته على أنه يظن فيه ظناً سيئاً ، فيقول له  : "أيوه ما أنا أصلى كنت نهبت مالك"

فطبعاً من الحماقة أن يسمع أحد الغرباء حديثه ، ويريد إعتباره دليلاً على أنه نهب ماله فعلاً !!!!!!!!!

إنها الحماقة فى النقل ، بدون فهم ، نتيجة هوى النفس الذى يطمس العقول

أنقر للتوسيع...


1- ليس هناك شرح لكلمة "مكر" هنا. 

2- لذا فما معنى عبارة "محتالا أخذتكم بمكر" بالتحديد: "محتال" و "مكر"؟

3- أنت تطلق الحماقة وعدم الفهم وهوى النفس على من يفهم الكلام بالحرف the concrete words إلا أن المفسر جون ويسلي يقول:
But some may object, though I did not burden you, though I did not take anything of you myself, yet being crafty I caught you with guile - I did secretly by my messengers what I would not do openly, or in person.​"ولكن قد يعترض البعض مع أنني لم أثقل عليكم ، ولم آخذ شيئًا لنفسي ، ولكن إذ كنتُ محتالًا أخذتكم بمكر – فقد فعلتُ سرًّا عن طريق من أرسلتُ ما لا يمكن أن أفعله علانية أو شخصيًّا." انتهى. 

وكذلك لم تفهم إحدى ترجمات العهد الجديد ما فهمتَه أنت بل رأت أن هذا ليس كلام الرسول بولس فترجمت النص كما يلي:
But let it be so, that I was not a trouble to you myself; but (someone may say) being false, I took you with deceit.
(BBE)​
"ولكن (قد يقول قائل) إذ كنتُ محتالًا أخذتكم بمكر" 

والترجمة التالية سلكت نفس المسلك فنسبت الكلام لمجموعة أفراد:
But being by no means scrupulous, I entrapped you, they say! 
(Wey)​"ولكن ليس بالطبع لكوني شكاكًا ، خدعتكم ، كما يقولون." 

وكذلك التفسير التالي:
Paul is quoting the word from his enemies.
 (RWP)​"يقتبس بولس الكلمة من أعدائه."

ومنهم من فهم فهمك وساق الترجمة على أنها استنكار:
Was I a clever person who trapped you by some trick? 
(GWV)​"هل كنت فردًا حاذقًا خدعكم بمكيدة؟"

وطبعًا كل هذا بعيد عن النص فلا شخص آخر قال هذا الكلام ، ولا الرسول بولس ساقه على هيئة سؤال استنكاري. لقد ساق كلامه على لسانه بصيغة المتكلم وبصيغة خبرية.

يتبع*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2011)

*



ليس بالضرورة أن يأمر الرب بالمكر ، بل يكفي أن يرضى به ويقر بنتيجته.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تهجيص !*
*مادليلك على هذا الادعاء ؟*


----------



## Tolerant (26 يوليو 2011)

*


حنا السرياني قال:



 
و تعليقي هو انها كانت جريمه و حشيه ارتكبها ابني يعقوب خاصة شمعون و لاوي و لذلك حرمهم يعقوب ابيهم من البركه الالهيه 

 سفر التكوين 49: 5-7
شِمْعُونُ وَلاَوِي أَخَوَانِ، آلاَتُ ظُلْمٍ سُيُوفُهُمَا.
 فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لاَ تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي. بِمَجْمَعِهِمَا لاَ تَتَّحِدُ كَرَامَتِي. لأَنَّهُمَا فِي غَضَبِهِمَا قَتَلاَ إِنْسَانًا، وَفِي رِضَاهُمَا عَرْقَبَا ثَوْرًا.
 مَلْعُونٌ غَضَبُهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ شَدِيدٌ، وَسَخَطُهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ قَاسٍ. أُقَسِّمُهُمَا فِي يَعْقُوبَ، وَأُفَرِّقُهُمَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
و اما بخصوص
سفر التكوين 27: 35
قَالَ: «قَدْ جَاءَ أَخُوكَ بِمَكْرٍ وَأَخَذَ بَرَكَتَكَ»
 فقد استخدم الكتاب نفس الكلمه العبريه מרמה ميرماه اي خدعه او مكر وتعليقي هو ان يعقوب استخدم المكر لاخذ البركه و هذا امر خاطئ و لذلك مكر خاله معه ايضا و زوجه ليئه بدلا من راحيل و لذلك رعى اغنام خاله سبع سنوات اخري ويقول القديس اريناوس علي مساله بركه يعقوب قائلا
لا يمكننا قبول البركة بالمفهوم الحرفي وإنما بالمفهوم الرمزي الروحي الذي تحقق خلال بركات العهد الجديد.


أنقر للتوسيع...



1- ابنا يعقوب عوقبا على ما فعلا فدعنا ننتهي من هذه النقطة وهي أن الرب لم يرض بمكرهما وعاقبهما عليه.

2- قد مكر يعقوب ولم يعاقبه الله بالمرة. أما حكاية خداع خاله له فليس عقاب من الله بل هي جريمة أخرى من جرائم المكر. هل تحل لي أن إذا سرقتَ من مال اخيك أن أقوم أنا بسرقة مالك بزعم أن هذا عقاب من الله على فعلتك الأولى؟ 

3- ما بني على باطل فهو باطل. أليس كذلك؟ فقد بنيت بركة يعقوب على باطل ، فهل توافقني أن ما جناه يعقوب من جريمته هو باطل كذلك؟

4- إن مكر يعقوب في اخذ البركة قد نجح تمامًا:
فقال اسحاق لعيسو: «اني قد جعلته سيدا لك ودفعت اليه جميع اخوته عبيدا وعضدته بحنطة وخمر. فماذا اصنع اليك يا ابني؟»
فقال عيسو لابيه: «الك بركة واحدة فقط يا ابي؟ باركني انا ايضا يا ابي!» ورفع عيسو صوته وبكى.
فاجاب اسحاق ابوه: «هوذا بلا دسم الارض يكون مسكنك وبلا ندى السماء من فوق.
وبسيفك تعيش ولاخيك تستعبد. ولكن يكون حينما تجمح انك تكسر نيره عن عنقك».
فحقد عيسو على يعقوب من اجل البركة التي باركه بها ابوه. وقال عيسو في قلبه: «قربت ايام مناحة ابي فاقتل يعقوب اخي». (تك 27: 37 – 41)
فدعا اسحاق يعقوب وباركه. (تك 28: 1)
وراى حلما واذا سلم منصوبة على الارض وراسها يمس السماء وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها
وهوذا الرب واقف عليها فقال: «انا الرب اله ابراهيم ابيك واله اسحاق. الارض التي انت مضطجع عليها اعطيها لك ولنسلك.
ويكون نسلك كتراب الارض وتمتد غربا وشرقا وشمالا وجنوبا. ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الارض.
وها انا معك واحفظك حيثما تذهب واردك الى هذه الارض لاني لا اتركك حتى افعل ما كلمتك به». (تك 28: 12 – 15)
فهل توافقني في نجاحه؟

5- زواج يعقوب من ليئة بطريق المكر قد عالجه يعقوب بزواجه من راحيل. كما أن خداع لابان ليعقوب رده يعقوب صاعين عندما رعى يقوب غنم خاله مقابل زواجه من ابنتيه (ليئة وراحيل) إضافة إلى أن الغنم الملون والمخطط يكون ليعقوب الذي وضع قضبانًا مخططة وملونة ليجعل أغلب الغنم مُخطَّطًا وملونًا ويضمه لملكه (تك 30: 37 – 43)

6- قولك مقتبسًا: ((لا يمكننا قبول البركة بالمفهوم الحرفي)) يتعارض مع العهد القديم الذي يؤكد أن الرب قد قبل البركة التي حصل عليها يعقوب بالمكر والخداع وكل البركات التي جاءت بعد ذلك مبنية على هذه البركة الباطلة. 



حنا السرياني قال:




رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 16
فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ، لكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ!
فالاعداد التاليه توضح الموضوع
هَلْ طَمِعْتُ فِيكُمْ بِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ إِلَيْكُمْ؟
 طَلَبْتُ إِلَى تِيطُسَ وَأَرْسَلْتُ مَعَهُ الأَخَ. هَلْ طَمِعَ فِيكُمْ تِيطُسُ؟ أَمَا سَلَكْنَا بِذَاتِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ؟ أَمَا بِذَاتِ الْخَطَوَاتِ الْوَاحِدَةِ؟
و يفسر ابونا انطونيوس فكري النص كالاتي
فليكن = ليكن ما يكون من أقوال المعلمين الكذبة عنى، فأنا لم أثقل على أحد، ولكن بمكر = المعلمين الكذبة قالوا أنه إجتذبهم بمكر، فليكن فأنا لم أجتذبكم إلىَّ ولم أثقل عليكم بل إجتذبتكم للمسيح.
يتبع


أنقر للتوسيع...



1- كلام الرسول بولس مكتوب بصيغة المتكلم وبصيغة خبرية.

2- التفسير لابد أن لا يتعارض مع النص فإذا تعارض مع النص فالنص أولى لأنه الأصل. والرسول بولس لم ينسب هذا الكلام لغيره ولم يقله في صيغة استنكارية.

3- القول بأن ما بعد الآية يدل على كذا وكذا ، فقد لا يقبل البعض إلا بالنص الصريح الذي جاء على لسان الرسول بولس ويحتج بما يلي مثلًا:

سَلَبْتُ كَنَائِسَ أُخْرَى آخِذاً أُجْرَةً لأَجْلِ خِدْمَتِكُمْ. (2كو 11: 8)

I robbed other churches, taking wages of them, to do you service. 
(KJV – GW – ASV – Bishops – CEV – EMTV – ESV – Geneva – The Net Bible - Murdock)​*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2011)

*



 قد مكر يعقوب ولم يعاقبه الله بالمرة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال هذا هل تؤلف ؟!*
*لقد ظل يعقوب هاربا من اخوه فى الصحارى خائفا من ان يقتله*
*و رفع الله عنه حمايته فتم خداعه من ابو زوجته و ليس ان الله دبر الخداع له !*
*ارجو ان تكف عن الافتاء و التدليس و لو قليلا !*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

*مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب ، فعندما تجد بولس الرسول يقول : 	
رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 16
فَلْيَكُنْ. أَنَا لَمْ أُثَقِّلْ عَلَيْكُمْ، لكِنْ إِذْ كُنْتُ مُحْتَالاً أَخَذْتُكُمْ بِمَكْرٍ!..
هَلْ طَمِعْتُ فِيكُمْ بِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ إِلَيْكُمْ؟
طَلَبْتُ إِلَى تِيطُسَ وَأَرْسَلْتُ مَعَهُ الأَخَ. هَلْ طَمِعَ فِيكُمْ تِيطُسُ؟ أَمَا سَلَكْنَا بِذَاتِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ؟ أَمَا بِذَاتِ الْخَطَوَاتِ الْوَاحِدَةِ؟

فعندما تجده يقول ذلك ، ألا تتراجع عن تجنيه عليه بالمكر !!!

أم أنك تريد أن تدافع عن المكر ، بالمكر أيضاً !!!!!!!!!!!!

فليكن ، فأنت بذلك تكون أهلاً لذلك 

+++ فإن قال كل ما قيل لا يُرجعك عن تعلقك بالدفاع المستميت عن المكر ، فإنك تثبت أنك : عبد أمكر الماكرين*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2011)

*توليرانت *
*تعلق بالحبال الدائبة انت و اخوتك المسلمين على قدر استطاعتكوا...*
*نحن لا نعبد خير الماكرين و لا تحاول الصاق اوصاف معبودك المشوهة بألهنا القدير كعادتك ....عشم ابليس فى الجنة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2011)

*



1- إذن أنت تقر بما أقر به الكتاب المقدس وهو أن هؤلاء استخدموا المكر. أنت تسوق المبررات: الضعف – الخبث – النفس الشريرة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

وكيف لا يقر شخص مسيحي بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ؟




 فهل هؤلاء خبثاء وأشرار بالفعل؟ هل يجوز أن نطلق عليهم "ماكرون / مكَّارون"؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، لا يجوز ، فالذي يمكر مرة يكون عليه ضعف ، ولا يكون " خير الماكرين " !




 وبالتالي هل المكر حلال أم حرام؟ فإذا كان المكر حرامًا ، فهل ما بُنِيَ على باطل فهو باطل أم يصير حقًّأ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

حرام ، ما علاقة انه باطل بالطريقة ؟


الحرب خدعة ( اسلاميا ) ولكن بهذا الخداع يغلب جيش جيش آخر ، فهل نقول للجيش " لو سمحت خليك محترم وارجع وماتخدعش ؟ " ، قليل من العقل يكفيك يا توليرانت ..




  2- ليس بالضرورة أن يأمر الرب بالمكر ، بل يكفي أن يرضى به ويقر بنتيجته.

أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال هذا ؟ هل تعتبر نفسك ذا قيمة لتقول مثل هذه الجمل ومن قال ان الرب رضي بالمكر واما عن اقرار النتيجة فحدد اي نتيجة لان فهمك دائما خاطيء !




1- ليس هناك شرح لكلمة "مكر" هنا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولماذا يشرحها وهى قول الآخر عليه ؟



 2- لذا فما معنى عبارة "محتالا أخذتكم بمكر" بالتحديد: "محتال" و "مكر"؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح انك لا تجيد القراءة ، فهلا اكملت لنا النصوص التي بترتها ؟





 3- أنت تطلق الحماقة وعدم الفهم وهوى النفس على من يفهم الكلام بالحرف the concrete words إلا أن المفسر جون ويسلي يقول:
But some may object, though I did not burden you,  though I did not take anything of you myself, yet being crafty I caught  you with guile - I did secretly by my messengers what I would not do openly, or in person.​"ولكن قد يعترض البعض مع أنني لم أثقل عليكم ، ولم آخذ شيئًا لنفسي ، ولكن إذ كنتُ محتالًا أخذتكم بمكر – فقد فعلتُ سرًّا عن طريق من أرسلتُ ما لا يمكن أن أفعله علانية أو شخصيًّا." انتهى. 

 وكذلك لم تفهم إحدى ترجمات العهد الجديد ما فهمتَه أنت بل رأت أن هذا ليس كلام الرسول بولس فترجمت النص كما يلي:
But let it be so, that I was not a trouble to you myself; but (someone may say) being false, I took you with deceit.
(BBE)​
"ولكن (قد يقول قائل) إذ كنتُ محتالًا أخذتكم بمكر" 

والترجمة التالية سلكت نفس المسلك فنسبت الكلام لمجموعة أفراد:
But being by no means scrupulous, I entrapped you, they say! 
(Wey)​"ولكن ليس بالطبع لكوني شكاكًا ، خدعتكم ، كما يقولون." 

وكذلك التفسير التالي:
Paul is quoting the word from his enemies.
 (RWP)​"يقتبس بولس الكلمة من أعدائه."

 ومنهم من فهم فهمك وساق الترجمة على أنها استنكار:
Was I a clever person who trapped you by some trick? 
(GWV)​"هل كنت فردًا حاذقًا خدعكم بمكيدة؟"

وطبعًا كل هذا بعيد عن النص فلا شخص آخر قال هذا الكلام ، ولا الرسول بولس  ساقه على هيئة سؤال استنكاري. لقد ساق كلامه على لسانه بصيغة المتكلم  وبصيغة خبرية.


أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هذا يا توليرانت ؟ امال هو قال لك اية ؟ ما هو قال لك ان ده كلامهم !! ، انت بثبت كلامه ؟؟

ولكن نسب اليك انت الحماقة " إن " فهمتها انه اقرار على نفسه !!
فكيف يسنبه اليك ثم تدلل انت على كلامه هو ؟

يا توليرانت ، اقرأ وحاول الفهم 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2011)

*



1- كلام الرسول بولس مكتوب بصيغة المتكلم وبصيغة خبرية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، حيث ان الذي بعده فضلا عن اللغة نفسها ( التي لا تفهمها ) توضح انه اتهام ! فهل تكف عن اختراع اقوال من ذهنك المريض وكتابتها على صفحات المنتدى ؟




التفسير لابد أن لا يتعارض مع النص

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يتعارض التفسير مع النص بل تعارض مع " الهجص " الذي في عقلك ..




والرسول بولس لم ينسب هذا الكلام لغيره ولم يقله في صيغة استنكارية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

دليلك ؟




القول بأن ما بعد الآية يدل على كذا وكذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

قول مين ؟ لسنا مسؤلون عن عدم فهمك ! فحاسب نفسك ..



فقد لا يقبل البعض إلا بالنص الصريح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

والنص الصريح يقول انه ادعاء منهم ورده عليهم فيما بعد !!

هل لا تفهم الى الآن انه رد عليهم ؟




ويحتج بما يلي مثلًا:

سَلَبْتُ كَنَائِسَ أُخْرَى آخِذاً أُجْرَةً لأَجْلِ خِدْمَتِكُمْ. (2كو 11: 8)

I robbed other churches, taking wages of them, to do you service. 
(KJV – GW – ASV – Bishops – CEV – EMTV – ESV – Geneva – The Net Bible - Murdock​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكنك فتح موضوع أخر لتلقينك درساً قاسياً ، فليس من المعقول ان تهرب من الموضوع بطرح موضوع آخر !
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يوليو 2011)

*



1- ابنا يعقوب عوقبا على ما فعلا فدعنا ننتهي من هذه النقطة وهي أن الرب لم يرض بمكرهما وعاقبهما عليه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب كويس انك فهمت النقطة ديه .. علشان هنحتاجها بعدين 




			2- قد مكر يعقوب ولم يعاقبه الله بالمرة. أما حكاية خداع خاله له فليس عقاب من الله بل هي جريمة أخرى من جرائم المكر. هل تحل لي أن إذا سرقتَ من مال اخيك أن أقوم أنا بسرقة مالك بزعم أن هذا عقاب من الله على فعلتك الأولى؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس .*

*اولا : ان يعاقب الله الشخص ارضيا ، او بعد الموت . فهذا يرجع الى الله نفسه صاحب الشأن .*
*وان يعاقب الله الشخص فوريا او بعد فترة . فهذا ايضا يرجع لله ,*
*فمبدأك خاطئ ، اقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتدرك ذلك .*

*ثانيا : يعقوب لم ينال عقاب فورى ، وانما وقع يعقوب فى مشاكل بسبب تلك الحادثة . يكفى انه هرب من بيته لفترة طويلة وتغرب عند لابان . وهذا كان عقاب ثنائى ليعقوب ولامه فكلاهما افترقا مع العلم ان *
*Gen 25:28  ​*​​​​​​فَأَحَبَّ إِسْحَاقُ عِيسُوَ لأَنَّ فِي فَمِهِ صَيْدًا، وَأَمَّا رِفْقَةُ فَكَانَتْ تُحِبُّ يَعْقُوبَ.

ليس ذلك فقط ، وانما ايضا خوف يعقوب من بطش اخوه ، وهذا ظاهر عند رجوعه من عند لابان ومعرفته بقدوم عيسو ليقابل اخيه .
هذا حدث نتيجة خطأه فى الطريقة التى اخذ بها البكورية والبركة . وكما رأيت فهو لم يدون لفترة صغيرة ، بل غير مجرى حياته كله .




> *3- ما بني على باطل فهو باطل. أليس كذلك؟ فقد بنيت بركة يعقوب على باطل ، فهل توافقني أن ما جناه يعقوب من جريمته هو باطل كذلك؟*



*خطأ مرة اخرى .*
*كان لاسحق ابنان ، واحدهما فقط كان يستحق نوال البركة والبكورية ، فمن هو الاصلح !؟*
*يعقوب الذى سعى لاخذ البركة والبكورية من صغره ، لانه كان يعرف معناهما .*
*ام عيسو الذى باع بكوريته مقابل اقل شئ ، طبق عدس ، ولم ينتهى الامر على ذلك بل قال الكتاب*​
*
Gen 25:31 ​*​​​​​​فَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «بِعْنِي الْيَوْمَ بَكُورِيَّتَكَ». *Gen 25:32*فَقَالَ عِيسُو: «هَا أَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، فَلِمَاذَا لِي بَكُورِيَّةٌ؟» *Gen 25:34  *فَأَعْطَى يَعْقُوبُ عِيسُوَ خُبْزًا وَطَبِيخَ عَدَسٍ، فَأَكَلَ وَشَرِبَ وَقَامَ وَمَضَى. فَاحْتَقَرَ عِيسُو الْبَكُورِيَّةَ. 

نجاح يعقوب فى الحصول على بكوريتك يرجع لحرصه الشديد عليها وتطلعه للحصول عليها .
يعقوب فقط اخطأ فى طريقة حصوله على البركة . وهى المكر ، ودفع ثمن ذلك غاليا .

كلنا لازم نبقى زى يعقوب ,, نسعى دائما لاخذ البركة من الله . ولكن لا نسقط كيعقوب فى طريقة اخذه لها

على فكرة لهذا معنى روحى عميق ولكن اللى من الارض بيبص فى الارض .​​​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يوليو 2011)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ليس بالضرورة أن يأمر الرب بالمكر ، بل يكفي أن يرضى به ويقر بنتيجته.
> ...


*

والرب ايضا يمرر زنا البشر ودعارتهم وكافة شرورهم

فهل تمريره هذا يورطه فى الرضا عن تلك الشرور

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة

الله لا يمرر شيئاً ، بل كل شيئ له حسابه

يا إما هنا ، يا إما هناك


----------



## Tolerant (26 يوليو 2011)

*



 
Critic 
لقد ظل يعقوب هاربا من اخوه فى الصحارى خائفا من ان يقتله
و رفع الله عنه حمايته فتم خداعه من ابو زوجته و ليس ان الله دبر الخداع له !


أنقر للتوسيع...


1- يا أخ كريتيك لقد هرب يعقوب لأن أمه حذرته أن عيسو يمكن أن يقتله (تك 27: 42) ونصحته بالرجوع بعد أن يطمئن أن غضب عيسو قد هدأ (تك 27: 44). 

2- فور قيام يعقوب بالمكر والخديعة باركه أبوه إسحاق (تك 28: 1) مع أنه اعترف بجريمة يعقوب في استعمال المكر (تك 27: 35)

3- وبناءًا على هذه الجريمة أصدر إسحاق قراراته التي يعلن نزع البركة من عيسو وأنه مستعبد لأخيه يعقوب (تك 27: 39 ، 40).

4- بناءًا على بركة إسحاق بارك الله يعقوب أثناء ذهابه إلى لابان خاله (تك 28: 12 – 15)

5- يا سيد كريتيك ، هل تقبل أن أسرق منك مليون جنيه فيعاقبني الرب بأن أهيم بعض الوقت في الصحراء وأتزوج امرأتين مكروهة ومحبوبة ويبارك لي ولنسلي في المليون جنيه التي أخذتها منك مكرًا ومكيدة ويقرر عدم رجوعها لك؟! 

التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس يفسرها بصورة جريئة. فيقول أن السبب هو أنه لا يمكن سحب البركة بعد منحها:
"قبل أن يموت الأب، كان يقوم بإجراء طقسي يسمى "البركة" حيث يسلم رسميا حق البكورية للوارث الحقيقي. ومع أن الابن البكر كان له حق البكورية بحكم مولده، إلا أنه لم يكن يملك هذا الحق إلا بعد أن ينطق أبوه بالبركة. فقبل إعطاء البركة، يستطيع الأب أن يأخذ حق البكورية من الابن الأكبر ويعطيه لمن هو أكثر استحقاقا. ولكن بعد منح البركة، لم يكن ممكنا سحب هذا الحق." أ. هـ

والمفسر ألبرت بارنز – مفسر مسيحي وليس مسلمًا – يقول بجرأة أكثر:
He knew too that the paternal benediction flowed not from the bias of the parent, but from the Spirit of God guiding his will, and therefore when so pronounced could not be revoked. Hence, he was now convinced that it was the design of Providence that the spiritual blessing should fall on the line of Jacob​.
"عرف (إسحاق) أيضًا أن البركة الموروثة لا تنبثق من توجه الأب ، ولكن من روح الله المتحكم في إرادته ومن ثم عندما أعلنها لم يستطع النُكْثَ فيها. لذا اقتنع أن هذا من ترتيب العناية الإلهية في أن البركة الروحية لابد أن تنال يعقوب." أ. هـ

ومن ثم فهذا ليس فكرًا إسلاميًّا كما يدعي البعض. فها هو جزء من الفكر المسيحي. يقول المفسر جون داربي:

Jacob's history now begins. Heir of the promises, and valuing them, he uses means to have them, evil and low in character. God answers his faith, and chastens his evil and unbelief. God could have brought the blessing in His own way.
 "لقد بدأ تاريخ يعقوب. وارث المواعيد ومستحقها ، يستعمل وسائله للحصول عليها ، شريرًا ووضيع الشخصية. لقد استجاب الرب لإيمانه وأدبه على شره وعدم تصديقه. لقد جلب الرب البركة بطريقته."أ. هـ




 
مكرم زكى شنوده 
فعندما تجده يقول ذلك ، ألا تتراجع عن تجنيه عليه بالمكر !!!

أم أنك تريد أن تدافع عن المكر ، بالمكر أيضاً !!!!!!!!!!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


قلتُ لك أن هذا كلامه الصريح وبشهادة بعض المفسرين المسيحيين مثل جون ويسلي. وقد أوردتُ لك ما قاله وترجمة عربية لقوله في موضعه في الصفحة الأولى من هذا الشريط هنـــــــا.





 
!ابن الملك! 
اولا : ان يعاقب الله الشخص ارضيا ، او بعد الموت . فهذا يرجع الى الله نفسه صاحب الشأن .
وان يعاقب الله الشخص فوريا او بعد فترة . فهذا ايضا يرجع لله ,
فمبدأك خاطئ ، اقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتدرك ذلك .

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ليس مبدأئي بالدرجة الأولى هنا بل هو مبدأ ثابت في الكتاب المقدس:
المبطل أفكار المحتالين فلا تجري أيديهم قصدا. (أيوب 5: 12)
وملعون الماكر الذي يوجد في قطيعه ذكر وينذر ويذبح للسيد عائبا. لأني أنا ملك عظيم قال رب الجنود واسمي مهيب بين الأمم. (ملاخي 1: 14)
تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب. رجل الدماء والغش يكرهه الرب. (مز 5: 6)
Thou shalt destroy them that speak leasing: the LORD will abhor the bloody and deceitful man. 
(KJV)​والماكر آلاته رديئة. هو يتآمر بالخبائث ليهلك البائسين بأقوال الكذب حتى في تكلم المسكين بالحق. (إش 32: 7)
وأنت يا الله تحدرهم إلى جب الهلاك. رجال الدماء والغش لا ينصفون أيامهم. (مز 55: 23)
But thou, O God, shalt bring them down into the pit of destruction: bloody and deceitful men shall not live out half their days. 
(KJV)​لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني. (مز 101: 7)
He that worketh deceit shall not dwell within my house: he that telleth lies shall not tarry in my sight. (KJV)
وفي ذلك اليوم أعاقب كل الذين يقفزون من فوق العتبة, الذين يملأون بيت سيدهم ظلما وغشا. (صفنيا 1: 9)
In the same day also will I punish all those that leap on the threshold, which fill their masters' houses with violence and deceit. 
(KJV)​حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح. بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم. (رو 3: 13)
Their throat is an open sepulchre; with their tongues they have used deceit; the poison of asps is under their lips. 
(KJV)​تعلموا فعل الخير. اطلبوا الحق. انصفوا المظلوم. اقضوا لليتيم. حاموا عن الأرملة. (إش 1: 17)

ومن ثم كان يجب نزع البركة من يعقوب وإنصاف عيسو المظلوم برد البركة له إلا إذا كان هذا من ترتيب الرب كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين.




 
!ابن الملك! 
كان لاسحق ابنان ، واحدهما فقط كان يستحق نوال البركة والبكورية ، فمن هو الاصلح !؟
يعقوب الذى سعى لاخذ البركة والبكورية من صغره ، لانه كان يعرف معناهما .
ام عيسو الذى باع بكوريته مقابل اقل شئ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليس هذا هو مبدأ الكتاب المقدس في إعطاء البكورية للأصلح فإنه نص على إعطاء البكورية للابن الأكبر. وإلا لما لجأ يعقوب للمكر يا أخي. كما أن بيع عيسو للبكورية تم تحت استغلال وليس تحت استهتار. فالرجل نهشه الجوع وكاد يموت. كان على أخيه يعقوب أن يكون رحيمًا لا غير ذلك. وهل تقارن بيع البكورية تحت ضغط الجوع بالمكر وسرقة البركة لتحل فيه وفي نسله بهذه الطريقة؟!




 
ميشيل فريد 
والرب ايضا يمرر زنا البشر ودعارتهم وكافة شرورهم.

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب نهى عن الزنا والفواحش ولا يبارك لمن يفعل هذا ويسجل عليه عمله. في حالة يعقوب أقر الرب بركة إسحاق ليعقوب بالمكر والمكيدة وأقر طرد عيسو بطريقة الرب (المكيدة) كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين وأوردنا ذلك في موضعه.*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*اخ تولرينت عمرك مقريت العدد دا فى العبرانين
**16 لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِيًا أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحًا كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.*
*هو ربنا ادى البركة ليعقوب لانه خدع ابوه ولا علشان عيسو كان مستبيح وباع البكورية واستهان بالبركة الالهية وقال مش عايزها *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يوليو 2011)

*



هذا ليس مبدأئي بالدرجة الأولى هنا بل هو مبدأ ثابت في الكتاب المقدس:
المبطل أفكار المحتالين فلا تجري أيديهم قصدا. (أيوب 5: 12)
وملعون الماكر الذي يوجد في قطيعه ذكر وينذر ويذبح للسيد عائبا. لأني أنا ملك عظيم قال رب الجنود واسمي مهيب بين الأمم. (ملاخي 1: 14)
تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب. رجل الدماء والغش يكرهه الرب. (مز 5: 6)

Thou shalt destroy them that speak leasing: the LORD will abhor the bloody and deceitful man. 
(KJV)​والماكر آلاته رديئة. هو يتآمر بالخبائث ليهلك البائسين بأقوال الكذب حتى في تكلم المسكين بالحق. (إش 32: 7)
وأنت يا الله تحدرهم إلى جب الهلاك. رجال الدماء والغش لا ينصفون أيامهم. (مز 55: 23)

But thou, O God, shalt bring them down into the pit of destruction: bloody and deceitful men shall not live out half their days. 
(KJV)​لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني. (مز 101: 7)
He that worketh deceit shall not dwell within my house: he that telleth lies shall not tarry in my sight. (KJV)
وفي ذلك اليوم أعاقب كل الذين يقفزون من فوق العتبة, الذين يملأون بيت سيدهم ظلما وغشا. (صفنيا 1: 9)

In the same day also will I punish all those that leap on the threshold, which fill their masters' houses with violence and deceit. 
(KJV)​حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح. بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم. (رو 3: 13)

Their throat is an open sepulchre; with their tongues they have used deceit; the poison of asps is under their lips. 
(KJV)​تعلموا فعل الخير. اطلبوا الحق. انصفوا المظلوم. اقضوا لليتيم. حاموا عن الأرملة. (إش 1: 17)

ومن ثم كان يجب نزع البركة من يعقوب وإنصاف عيسو المظلوم برد البركة له إلا إذا كان هذا من ترتيب الرب كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

احسن حاجة ان انت بتجيب ايات ، ومش فاهمها
الايات الرائعة التى جلبتها تقول ان المكر والكذب هو شر فى عين الرب  وهذا ردك انت على سؤالك الاساسى 
يعنى انت جاوبت على نفسك .
2- قلنا قبل كده ان يعقوب تم عقابه ، والعقاب لم يكون لوقت صغير ، بل امتد لحياته كلها (راجع ردى ورد كريتك)  وهذا عقاب كبير جدا .




ليس هذا هو مبدأ الكتاب المقدس في إعطاء البكورية للأصلح فإنه نص على إعطاء البكورية للابن الأكبر. وإلا لما لجأ يعقوب للمكر يا أخي. كما أن بيع عيسو للبكورية تم تحت استغلال وليس تحت استهتار. فالرجل نهشه الجوع وكاد يموت. كان على أخيه يعقوب أن يكون رحيمًا لا غير ذلك. وهل تقارن بيع البكورية تحت ضغط الجوع بالمكر وسرقة البركة لتحل فيه وفي نسله بهذه الطريقة؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا باشا ، الكتاب بيرد عليك .
كان لادم ابنان . قايين وهابيل ، ومع ذلك كان هابيل الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان لابراهيم ابنان .اسماعيل واسحق . ومع ذلك كان اسحق الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان لاسحق ابنان. عيسو ويعقوب، ومع ذلك كان يعقوب الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان ليسى. 8 .. ومع ذلك كان داود هو البكر الروحى

هدف كل سفر التكوين هو انه يعرفك ، ان البكر الروحى هو الانسان المتصل بالرب . وان البكر الجسدى ليس له وزن على الاطلاق ,
فالعبرة بالروح وليس بالجسد ..

اما لماذا سعى يعقوب لاخذ البكورية ، لان اسحق كان يميل لعيسو وهذة اية صريحة فى الكتاب . يمكنك الرجوع اليها فى ردى السابق
*


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2011)

انا مش مش فاهم ايه علاقة كلامك بعنوان الموضوع و عايز تثبت ايه !
جايب من اليمين و من الشمال و عمال تفسر بمزاجك (و كأن تفسيرك معتمد مثلا فهل هذا اسلوب اكاديمى) و بعدين يعنى ؟!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2011)

*تورلنت بيدافع عن القرآن من خلال الكتاب المقدس ..... 

كما جرب الشيطان السيد المسيح من قبل ايات من التوارة*


----------



## Tolerant (27 يوليو 2011)

*



 
apostle.paul 
اخ تولرينت عمرك مقريت العدد دا فى العبرانين
16 لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِيًا أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحًا كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.
هو ربنا ادى البركة ليعقوب لانه خدع ابوه ولا علشان عيسو كان مستبيح وباع البكورية واستهان بالبركة الالهية وقال مش عايزها.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل عندما يذنب شخص ذنبًا تسلبه حقه وتعطيه لآخر سلك طريق المكر وارتكب ذنبًا أشنع ليصل إلى هذا الهدف؟ وإذا كان عيسو ارتكب جرمًا ببيعه البكورية تحت وطأة الجوع فكان من المفروض أن لا يشتريها يعقوب منه لأنه بذلك أصبح شريكًا في الذنب. ألم يكن في مقدور يعقوب أن يطعمه من جوع لوجه الله تعالى؟!




 
!ابن الملك!  
قلنا قبل كده ان يعقوب تم عقابه ، والعقاب لم يكون لوقت صغير ، بل امتد لحياته كلها (راجع ردى ورد كريتك) وهذا عقاب كبير جدا.

أنقر للتوسيع...


القول بدون دليل لا يثبتُ شيئًا. هل يمكن ان تأتيني بنص يقرر عقاب يعقوب على فعلته هذه بالنص الصريح لأنني وضعتُ بين أيديكم النص الصريح الذي يقول أن يعقوب هرب بناءًا على نصيحة أمه لما علمت بنية عيسو لقتل يعقوب انتقامًا منه ، وكذلك بالنص الصريح الذي يقرر أن لابان زوجه ليئة لأنها الابنة الكبرى وكان من عادتهم أن لا تتزوج الصغيرة (راحيل) قبل الكبيرة (ليئة). 




 
!ابن الملك!  
هدف كل سفر التكوين هو انه يعرفك ، ان البكر الروحى هو الانسان المتصل بالرب . وان البكر الجسدى ليس له وزن على الاطلاق ,
فالعبرة بالروح وليس بالجسد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لن أتطرق إلى بكورية من ذكرتَ حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع . ولو كان كلامك صحيحًا فإن البكر الروحي لا يمكن أن ينزلق إلى المكر والكذب ليصل إلى هدفه. فما بالك إذا كان أبوه إسحاق أقر بخطته هذه وباركه ثم باركه الرب وملائكة الرب في طريقه إلى لابان. لذا فالمنطق هنا يقول أن الرب هو الذي دبر هذا لحكمة يعلمها كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين. 




 
!ابن الملك!  
اما لماذا سعى يعقوب لاخذ البكورية ، لان اسحق كان يميل لعيسو وهذة اية صريحة فى الكتاب.

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم كان إسحاق يحب عيسو لأنه كان يأتيه بالصيد (تك 25: 28) لكنه دعاه لنيل البركة لأنه كان الابن الأكبر المستحق للبكورية تبعًا للتقليد اليهودي:
وحدث لما شاخ اسحاق وكلت عيناه عن النظر انه دعا عيسو ابنه الاكبر وقال له: «يا ابني». فقال له: «هئنذا». (تك 27: 1)




 
Critic 
انا مش مش فاهم ايه علاقة كلامك بعنوان الموضوع و عايز تثبت ايه!..... و عمال تفسر بمزاجك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


علاقة كلامي بالموضوع هو أن الفعل "مكر" من معانيه أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء لتحقيق هدف ما قد يخفى علينا. ولا أفسر بالهوى ولكني أقتبس عن مفسرين مسيحيين. وستكون هذه آخر مداخلة لي قبل الانتقال لنقطة تالية إذا سمحتم بالطبع وإذا لم يكن هناك جديد. يقول المغسر المسيحي ماتيو هنري (في تفسيره لـ تك 27: 1- 5):

we think the wise and learned, the mighty and noble, should inherit the promise; but God sees not as man sees. See 1Sa_16:6, 1Sa_16:7.​
"قد نعتقد أن الحكماء والمتعلمين والقادرين والنبلاء هم وارثو الوعد، ولكن الرب يرى ليس كما يرى البشر. انظر 1صم: 16: 6 ، 7." أ. هـ
أي أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء ليحقق حكمته التي قد تخفى علينا. 

سأفترض أنه لن يكون هناك جديد وأن هذه آخر مداخلة لي قبل الانتقال لمناقشة آية وردت في المداخلة الأولى ولم نناقشها بعد إذا سمحتم بالطبع بالاستمرار. ومن ثم ألخص ما سبق فيما يلي:

1- استعمل يعقوب المكر أي أنه "مَكَرَ" ومع ذلك لا نقول أنه "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا من تدبير الرب كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين ، والرب لا يدبر إلا للخير ولو لم نفهمه.

2- قد يمكر الإنسان للوصول إلى هدف يراه خيرًا (الرسول بولس بشهادة المفسر جون ويسلي).

3- يعقوب لم يعاقب على فعلته وأن هروبه تم بناءًا على توجيه من أمه خوفًا عليه من بطش عيسو وأن زواجه من ليئة وقع لأن الكبيرة لابد أن تتزوج أولًا. وقد صحح يعقوب هذا المسار في حياته وتزوج في الحال من راحيل. ولم يعاقب الرب يعقوب لأن الرب أراد هذا فوقع كل هذا بمشيئته ورضاه (المفسر ألبرت بارنز والمفسر جون داربي).

4- الماكر مكرًا شريرًا ملعون عند الرب (ملاخي 1: 14) ويكرهه الرب (مز 5: 6) ولا يثبت أمام عينيه (مز 101: 7) (أي لا يكون من جماعة الرب بأي حال). ومن ثم يُبْطِلُ الرب هدفه الخبيث. ولما لم يقع هذا ليعقوب فإننا نميل إلى رأي المفسرين المسيحيين القائلين بأن الرب أراد هذا وقد وقع كل هذا بتدبيره المسبق لحكمة يعلمها هو.

5- قوله: سَلَبْتُ كَنَائِسَ أُخْرَى آخِذاً أُجْرَةً لأَجْلِ خِدْمَتِكُمْ. (2كو 11: 8). وباللغة الإنجليزية في ترجمات كثيرة I robbed لا يمكن أن نستخلص منه فاعلًا فنقول: robber "لص – سارق". لا يمكن أن نستخلص من هذا الفعل فاعلًا لأنه استعمل الحيلة (باعتراف المفسر جون ويسلي) ليصل إلى هدفٍ يراه خيرًا. *


----------



## حنا السرياني (27 يوليو 2011)

> *هل عندما يذنب شخص ذنبًا تسلبه حقه وتعطيه لآخر سلك طريق المكر وارتكب ذنبًا أشنع ليصل إلى هذا الهدف؟ وإذا كان عيسو ارتكب جرمًا ببيعه البكورية تحت وطأة الجوع فكان من المفروض أن لا يشتريها يعقوب منه لأنه بذلك أصبح شريكًا في الذنب. ألم يكن في مقدور يعقوب أن يطعمه من جوع لوجه الله تعالى*؟!


*يعقوب اخطء عندما مكر مع اخيه و لكن خطء اخيه كان اكبر لانه استهان ببيع البكوريه و باعها من اجل الطعام و هذا ما يضهر ان عيسو ما كان بالرجل المناسب للبركه الالهيه*
*و يعقوب لم يغصب اخيه علي الاكل بل هو اكل بارادته و باع بكوريته بارادته ايضا*


> القول بدون دليل لا يثبتُ شيئًا. هل يمكن ان تأتيني بنص يقرر عقاب يعقوب على فعلته هذه بالنص الصريح لأنني وضعتُ بين أيديكم النص الصريح الذي يقول أن يعقوب هرب بناءًا على نصيحة أمه لما علمت بنية عيسو لقتل يعقوب انتقامًا منه ، وكذلك بالنص الصريح الذي يقرر أن لابان زوجه ليئة لأنها الابنة الكبرى وكان من عادتهم أن لا تتزوج الصغيرة (راحيل) قبل الكبيرة (ليئة).


 *يعقوب دفع ثمن فعلته غاليا
1- لم يري ابواه الي ان ماتوا وهو بعيد عنهم 
2- خدعه خاله لابان و زوج ليئه بالخديعه و جعله يعمل معه سبع سنين اخري ليزوجه براحيل
3- خدعه اولاده ايضا في مساله حمور و شكيم
4- ماتت زوجته الحبيبه راحيل و هي تنجب ابنه بنيامين
5- خدعه اولاده في مسالة يوسف ايضا*


> لن أتطرق إلى بكورية من ذكرتَ حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع . ولو كان كلامك صحيحًا فإن البكر الروحي لا يمكن أن ينزلق إلى المكر والكذب ليصل إلى هدفه. فما بالك إذا كان أبوه إسحاق أقر بخطته هذه وباركه ثم باركه الرب وملائكة الرب في طريقه إلى لابان. لذا فالمنطق هنا يقول أن الرب هو الذي دبر هذا لحكمة يعلمها كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين.


*
**الرب كان يعلم بسبب معرفته المسبقه و لكن لم يقل ليعقوب اذهب و اخدع والدك
فلا وجود للقدر الجبري في المسيحيه
*


> نعم كان إسحاق يحب عيسو لأنه كان يأتيه بالصيد (تك 25: 28) لكنه دعاه لنيل البركة لأنه كان الابن الأكبر المستحق للبكورية تبعًا للتقليد اليهودي:
> وحدث لما شاخ اسحاق وكلت عيناه عن النظر انه دعا عيسو ابنه الاكبر وقال له: «يا ابني». فقال له: «هئنذا». (تك 27: 1)


*عيسو لم يكن مستحقا للبركه وذلك لانه
1- استهتر ببكوربته
2- تزوج من وثنيات
3- زوجاته الوثنيات كانتا مراره لابويه
4- خالف مشيئه الرب
عكس يعقوب تماما*
* 



			علاقة كلامي بالموضوع هو أن الفعل "مكر" من معانيه أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء لتحقيق هدف ما قد يخفى علينا. ولا أفسر بالهوى ولكني أقتبس عن مفسرين مسيحيين. وستكون هذه آخر مداخلة لي قبل الانتقال لنقطة تالية إذا سمحتم بالطبع وإذا لم يكن هناك جديد. يقول المغسر المسيحي ماتيو هنري (في تفسيره لـ تك 27: 1- 5):
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> we think the wise and learned, the mighty and noble, should inherit the promise; but God sees not as man sees. See 1Sa_16:6, 1Sa_16:7.​
> "قد نعتقد أن الحكماء والمتعلمين والقادرين والنبلاء هم وارثو الوعد، ولكن الرب يرى ليس كما يرى البشر. انظر 1صم: 16: 6 ، 7." أ. هـ
> أي أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء ليحقق حكمته التي قد تخفى علينا.



*ساتركك مع ماتيو هنري 
1Sa 16:6-13  
It was strange that Samuel, who had been so disappointed in Saul, whose countenance and stature recommended him, should judge of another man by that rule. We can tell how men look, but God can tell what they are. He judges of men by the heart. We often form a mistaken judgment of characters; but the Lord values only the faith, fear, and love, which are planted in the heart, beyond human discernment. And God does not favour our children according to our fond partiality, but often most honours and blesses those who have been least regarded. David at length was pitched upon. He was the youngest of the sons of Jesse; his name signifies Beloved; he was a type of God's beloved Son. It should seem, David was least set by of all the sons of Jesse. But the Spirit of the Lord came upon David from that day forward. His anointing was not an empty ceremony, a Divine power went with that instituted sign; he found himself advanced in wisdom and courage, with all the qualifications of a prince, though not advanced in his outward circumstances. This would satisfy him that his election was of God. The best evidence of our being predestinated to the kingdom of glory, is, our being sealed with the Spirit of promise, and experience of a work of grace in our hearts
تفسير K&D
1Sa_16:6-7
When they came, sc., to the sacrificial meal, which was no doubt held in Jesse's house, after the sacrifice had been presented upon an altar, and when Samuel saw the eldest son Eliab, who was tall and handsome according to 1Sa_16:7, “he thought (lit. he said, sc., in his heart), Surely His anointed is before Jehovah,” i.e., surely the man is now standing before Jehovah whom He hath chosen to be His anointed. But Jehovah said to him in the spirit, “Look not at his form and the height of his stature, for I have rejected him: for not as man seeth (sc., do I see); for man looketh at the eyes, and Jehovah looketh at the heart.” The eyes, as contrasted with the heart, are figuratively employed to denote the outward form.
تفسير جون جيل
th; man only sees what is without, but the Lord sees what is within; only the outward visible form of the body is seen by man, but the inward qualifications and endowments of the mind are seen by the Lord
و باقي مداخلتك لن اردي عليها لانها خارج هذه النقطه التي نناقشها الان و سناتي لاحقا لنقطه القديس بولس الرسول 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

*



1- يا أخ كريتيك لقد هرب يعقوب لأن أمه حذرته أن عيسو يمكن أن يقتله (تك 27: 42) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : الشاهد خطأ ، 
Gen 27:43  فالان يا ابني اسمع لقولي وقم اهرب الى اخي لابان الى حاران 

ثانيا : لنرى ماذا قالت له امه :
Gen 27:44  واقم عنده اياما قليلة حتى يرتد غضب اخيك عنك 


فهل بقي يعقوب عنده اياماً قليلة ام كثيرة ؟ وهل عندما عاد كان مرتعداً ام لا ؟ وهل في هذه الفترة لم يخدع بنفس الخديعة التي خدعها لأبيه ؟

اذن العقاب كان من الله نفسه ولكن البركة نفسها لا ترد ..




ونصحته بالرجوع بعد أن يطمئن أن غضب عيسو قد هدأ (تك 27: 44). 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل رجع بعد ايام قليلة كما قالت امه له ؟




2- فور قيام يعقوب بالمكر والخديعة باركه أبوه إسحاق (تك 28: 1)

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، لم يكن يعرفه ولذا باركه !




مع أنه اعترف بجريمة يعقوب في استعمال المكر (تك 27: 35)

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذبت ، اعترف بهذا عندما عاد عيسو وليس قبل ان يباركه :

Gen 27:30  وحدث عندما فرغ اسحاق من بركة يعقوب ويعقوب قد خرج من لدن اسحاق ابيه ان عيسو اخاه اتى من صيده 





 3- وبناءًا على هذه الجريمة أصدر إسحاق قراراته التي يعلن نزع البركة من عيسو وأنه مستعبد لأخيه يعقوب (تك 27: 39 ، 40).

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
قرارات اية ؟ هذه بركة لا ترد وبالتالي حق ليعقوب البركة خصوصاً واخيه باعها له ..




 4- بناءًا على بركة إسحاق بارك الله يعقوب أثناء ذهابه إلى لابان خاله (تك 28: 12 – 15)

أنقر للتوسيع...


**نعم ، لان البركة لا ترد ..




 5- يا سيد كريتيك ، هل تقبل أن أسرق منك مليون جنيه فيعاقبني الرب بأن أهيم  بعض الوقت في الصحراء وأتزوج امرأتين مكروهة ومحبوبة ويبارك لي ولنسلي في  المليون جنيه التي أخذتها منك مكرًا ومكيدة ويقرر عدم رجوعها لك؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


**مثال خاطيء وفاشل ، لان عيسو " باع " البكورية وأن البكورية ليست مليون جنية..لا تسطقط فكرك على كتابنا ..




 التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس يفسرها بصورة جريئة. فيقول أن السبب هو أنه لا يمكن سحب البركة بعد منحها:

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا ، انت اول مرة تعرف ؟




 والمفسر ألبرت بارنز – مفسر مسيحي وليس مسلمًا – يقول بجرأة أكثر:

أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا ، انت اول مرة تعرف ؟




  "لقد بدأ تاريخ يعقوب. وارث المواعيد ومستحقها ، يستعمل وسائله للحصول  عليها ، شريرًا ووضيع الشخصية. لقد استجاب الرب لإيمانه وأدبه على شره وعدم  تصديقه. لقد جلب الرب البركة بطريقته."أ. هـ

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلمة " طريقته " هذه تعود على طريقة يعقوب وليس طريقة الرب 




قلتُ لك أن هذا كلامه الصريح وبشهادة  بعض المفسرين المسيحيين مثل جون ويسلي. وقد أوردتُ لك ما قاله وترجمة  عربية لقوله في موضعه في الصفحة الأولى من هذا الشريط هنـــــــا.

أنقر للتوسيع...


مدلس يا توليرانت كما عهدناك دائماً ، تعالى لنرى كلامه الذي بترته ودلست عليه 

**﻿Verse 16﻿. But some may object, though I did not burden you, though I did not take anything of you myself, yet being crafty*​ *I caught you with guile-I did secretly by my messengers what I would not do openly, or in person.*​ *﻿Verse 17﻿. I answer this lying accusation by appealing to plain fact.*​ *Did I make a gain of you by Titus-Or any other of my messengers? You know the contrary.*​ *http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1355453#_ftn1* *http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1355453#_ftnref1
Wesley, J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Second Corinthians (electronic ed.).



**يتبع ..*​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

*



هذا ليس مبدأئي بالدرجة الأولى هنا بل هو مبدأ ثابت في الكتاب المقدس:

أنقر للتوسيع...


الكتاب المقدس ذكر أقوال الشياطين والأشرار فهل ستقرها على الكتاب المقدس انها اقرار منه نفسه كما تفعل الآن ؟





 المبطل أفكار المحتالين فلا تجري أيديهم قصدا. (أيوب 5: 12)

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا تبحث في الكتاب المقدس عن كلمات في خانة البحث لتضعها لنا وتبترها من سياقها ، تعالى لنرى النص الكامل ...

* *1 ادع الآن. فهل لك من مجيب. والى اي القديسين تلتفت.*​ *2 لان الغيظ يقتل الغبي والغيرة تميت الاحمق.*​ *3 اني رأيت الغبي يتاصل وبغتة لعنت مربضه.*​ *4 بنوه بعيدون عن الامن وقد تحطموا في الباب ولا منقذ.*​ *5 الذين يأكل الجوعان حصيدهم ويأخذه حتى من الشوك ويشتف الضمآن ثروتهم.*​ *6 ان البلية لا تخرج من التراب والشقاوة لا تنبت من الارض*​ *7 ولكن الانسان مولود للمشقة كما ان الجوارح لارتفاع الجناح*​ *8 لكن كنت اطلب الى الله وعلى الله اجعل امري.*​ *9 الفاعل عظائم لا تفحص وعجائب لا تعد.*​ *10 المنزل مطرا على وجه الارض والمرسل المياه على البراري.*​ *11 الجاعل المتواضعين في العلى فيرتفع المحزونون الى امن.*​ *12 المبطل افكار المحتالين فلا تجري ايديهم قصدا.*​ *13 الآخذ الحكماء بحيلتهم فتتهور مشورة الماكرين.*​ *14 في النهار يصدمون ظلاما ويتلمّسون في الظهيرة كما في الليل.*​ *15 المنجي البائس من السيف من فمهم ومن يد القوي.*​ *16 فيكون للذليل رجاء وتسد الخطية فاها*​ *17 هوذا طوبى لرجل يؤدبه الله. فلا ترفض تأديب القدير.*​ *18 لانه هو يجرح ويعصب. يسحق ويداه تشفيان.*​ *19 في ست شدائد ينجيك وفي سبع لا يمسك سوء.*​ *20 في الجوع يفديك من الموت وفي الحرب من حد السيف.*​ *21 من سوط اللسان تختبأ فلا تخاف من الخراب اذا جاء.*​ *22 تضحك على الخراب والمحل ولا تخشى وحوش الارض.*​ *23 لانه مع حجارة الحقل عهدك ووحوش البرية تسالمك.*​ *24 فتعلم ان خيمتك آمنة وتتعهد مربضك ولا تفقد شيئا.*​ *25 وتعلم ان زرعك كثير وذريتك كعشب الارض.*​ *26 تدخل المدفن في شيخوخة كرفع الكدس في اوانه.*​ *27 ها ان ذا قد بحثنا عنه. كذا هو. فاسمعه واعلم انت لنفسك*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *
*


*أولا : هذه الكلمات لأليفاز التيماني وليس الله فيها هو الذي يتكلم بل نقل الكتاب المقدس لكلام اليفاز 
Job 4:1  فأجاب أليفاز التيماني: 

**ثانياً : هذا الكلام بشكل عام اي حكم عام وليس خاص بدليل الكلام الملون بالاحمر وغيره ..




 وملعون الماكر الذي يوجد في قطيعه ذكر وينذر ويذبح للسيد عائبا. لأني أنا ملك عظيم قال رب الجنود واسمي مهيب بين الأمم. (ملاخي 1: 14)

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالموضوع ؟




 تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب. رجل الدماء والغش يكرهه الرب. (مز 5: 6)

أنقر للتوسيع...

وايضا هذا الكلام عام ، وإلا لكان من يحلون الكذب في ثلاث والمعاريض غير موجودين الآن !!




والماكر آلاته رديئة. هو يتآمر بالخبائث ليهلك البائسين بأقوال الكذب حتى في تكلم المسكين بالحق. (إش 32: 7)
وأنت يا الله تحدرهم إلى جب الهلاك. رجال الدماء والغش لا ينصفون أيامهم. (مز 55: 23)
لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني. (مز 101: 7)
 وفي ذلك اليوم أعاقب كل الذين يقفزون من فوق العتبة, الذين يملأون بيت سيدهم ظلما وغشا. (صفنيا 1: 9)
حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح. بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم. (رو 3: 13)
تعلموا فعل الخير. اطلبوا الحق. انصفوا المظلوم. اقضوا لليتيم. حاموا عن الأرملة. (إش 1: 17)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اية علاقتهم بالموضوع دول ؟




ومن ثم كان يجب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أن ترد على مشاركة الأخ ابن الملك بدلا ان تورد نصوص مقدسة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ..




إلا إذا كان هذا من ترتيب الرب كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين.

أنقر للتوسيع...


أين قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين ان المكر كان من ترتيب الرب ؟




كما أن بيع عيسو للبكورية تم تحت استغلال وليس تحت استهتار.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم نطلب رأيك الخاطيء الذي بنيته على لا علم .. بيعه لها كان استهتارا وإلا لما رجع وغضب كل هذا الغضب عليها ..




فالرجل نهشه الجوع وكاد يموت

أنقر للتوسيع...


اين هذا في الكتاب المقدس ؟




وهل تقارن بيع البكورية تحت ضغط الجوع بالمكر وسرقة البركة لتحل فيه وفي نسله بهذه الطريقة؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد ولا ضغط ولا مكر هنا ، ولا توجد سرقة للبكورية من عيسو ..




الرب نهى عن الزنا والفواحش ولا يبارك لمن يفعل هذا ويسجل عليه عمله

أنقر للتوسيع...

اين ذكر الله انه يبارك الماكر ؟



في حالة يعقوب أقر الرب بركة إسحاق ليعقوب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


البركة هى من الأب لإبنه والله لا يرجع البركة فأنت لانك غير مسيحي لا تفهم معنى كلامك ..




بالمكر والمكيدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، بل بإستهتار الإبن الأكبر بالبكورية وبيعه إياها ..




وأقر طرد عيسو بطريقة الرب (المكيدة) كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين وأوردنا ذلك في موضعه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تورد ذلك يا مدلس ، بل هذا من فهمك الخاطيء نتيجة جهلك بالإنجليزية ..

يتبع ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

*



هل عندما يذنب شخص ذنبًا تسلبه حقه وتعطيه لآخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

واضح انك لا تفهم ، اقرأ النص :

 16 لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِيًا أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحًا كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.

إذن السبب ليس المكر في حد ذاته بل انه بالفعل باعها .. فلم تعد له في كل الأحوال سواء مكر ام لم يمكر الآخر !

هذا نص في الكتاب المقدس ، أفلا تقرأوون ؟




وإذا كان عيسو ارتكب جرمًا ببيعه البكورية

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا ستوب ، هو باعها ، إذن ضاعت منه ، انتهى ..




فكان من المفروض أن لا يشتريها يعقوب

أنقر للتوسيع...

الكلام ده تقوله في النيابة 




 لأنه بذلك أصبح شريكًا في الذنب

أنقر للتوسيع...

أي ذنب ؟




ألم يكن في مقدور يعقوب أن يطعمه من جوع لوجه الله تعالى؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، لان يعقوب لا يعرف " الله " تعالى هذا ...






القول بدون دليل لا يثبتُ شيئًا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا ، وهذا هو حال كلامك الذي لا يثبت شيئاً واما كلامنا فهو بالادلة ..




هل يمكن ان تأتيني بنص يقرر عقاب  يعقوب على فعلته هذه بالنص الصريح لأنني وضعتُ بين أيديكم النص الصريح الذي  يقول أن يعقوب هرب بناءًا على نصيحة أمه لما علمت بنية عيسو لقتل يعقوب  انتقامًا منه

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو نفس النص ، امه قالت له اياما قليلة ، فهل هو عاد بعد اياما قليلة ؟




، وكذلك بالنص الصريح الذي يقرر أن  لابان زوجه ليئة لأنها الابنة الكبرى وكان من عادتهم أن لا تتزوج الصغيرة  (راحيل) قبل الكبيرة (ليئة). 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : اين وضعت هذا النص الذي يقول بهذا ؟
ثانيا : الإتفاق كان على ماذا ؟

لنرى :

 18 واحب يعقوب راحيل. فقال اخدمك سبع سنين براحيل ابنتك الصغرى.​ 19 فقال لابان ان اعطيك اياها احسن من ان اعطيها لرجل آخر. أقم عندي.​ 20 فخدم يعقوب براحيل سبع سنين. وكانت في عينيه كايام قليلة بسبب محبته لها​ 21 ثم قال يعقوب للابان اعطني امرأتي لان ايامي قد كملت فادخل عليها.​ 22 فجمع لابان جميع اهل المكان وصنع وليمة.​ 23 وكان في المساء انه اخذ ليئة ابنته واتى بها اليه. فدخل عليها.​ 24 واعطى لابان زلفة جاريته لليئة ابنته جارية.​ 25 وفي الصباح اذا هي ليئة. فقال للابان ما هذا الذي صنعت بي. أليس براحيل خدمت عندك. فلماذا خدعتني.​ 

إذن تم خداعه لان الإتفاق لم يكن على هذا ابدا، وهذا أكثر مما عمله هو نفسه في عيسو لان عيسو باعها ولكن هو كان متفقا مع خاله .





يتبع ..*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يوليو 2011)

المشكلة فيك اخى المسلم هى انك مش قادر تفهم ان الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن كل حاجة تمت قديما زى خطية ادم مثلا او خطية احد الانبياء فمعنى كده انها هتبقى تشريع علشان الكتاب المقدس ذكرها؟؟؟
للدرجادى مش هاين عليك تفكر
ويعنى مسكت فى المكر والدهاء ونسيت القتل؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

*



لن أتطرق إلى بكورية من ذكرتَ حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل لن تتطرق لانه يزيد من حطام الموضوع حطاما بعد ان تم هدمه بكل الطرق ...




 ولو كان كلامك صحيحًا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامه لا يحتمل " لو " ! هو اعطاك ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ..


لا يا باشا ، الكتاب بيرد عليك .
كان لادم ابنان . قايين وهابيل ، ومع ذلك كان هابيل الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان لابراهيم ابنان .اسماعيل واسحق . ومع ذلك كان اسحق الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان لاسحق ابنان. عيسو ويعقوب، ومع ذلك كان يعقوب الصغير هو البكر الروحى
كان ليسى. 8 .. ومع ذلك كان داود هو البكر الروحى

هدف كل سفر التكوين هو انه يعرفك ، ان البكر الروحى هو الانسان المتصل بالرب . وان البكر الجسدى ليس له وزن على الاطلاق ,
فالعبرة بالروح وليس بالجسد ..




فما بالك إذا كان أبوه إسحاق أقر بخطته هذه وباركه ثم باركه الرب وملائكة الرب في طريقه إلى لابان.

أنقر للتوسيع...

اقر به بعد ان باركه وإلا لما كان باركه اصلا ، والرب لا يرجع في البكورية التي باعها أصلا عيسو 
.




لذا فالمنطق هنا يقول أن الرب هو الذي دبر هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، المنطق التوليرانتي العقيم الذي لا منطق فيه ولا دليل له ..




لحكمة يعلمها كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل كما تريد التدليس على المفسرين المسيحيين ، فاين قالوا هم ان الله دبر المكر هذا ؟





نعم كان إسحاق يحب عيسو لأنه كان  يأتيه بالصيد (تك 25: 28) لكنه دعاه لنيل البركة لأنه كان الابن الأكبر  المستحق للبكورية تبعًا للتقليد اليهودي:
وحدث لما شاخ اسحاق وكلت عيناه عن النظر انه دعا عيسو ابنه الاكبر وقال له: «يا ابني». فقال له: «هئنذا». (تك 27: 1)


أنقر للتوسيع...

النص هنا لا يقول بأنه دعى ابنه عيسو لانه الأكبر بل يصف حالة هذا الإبن انه الاكبر ! فحاول مرة اخرى 





علاقة كلامي بالموضوع هو أن الفعل "مكر" من معانيه أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء لتحقيق هدف ما قد يخفى علينا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مدلس ، هذا لم تثبته ولن تثبته ولا يثبت إلا من اسماء الهك كما تقولون " خير الماكرين " ..




ولا أفسر بالهوى ولكني أقتبس عن مفسرين مسيحيين

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، انت تفسر بالهوى وفي بعض الأحيان تدلس على المفسرين المسيحيين ..




 أي أن الرب يدبر ما يشاء ليحقق حكمته التي قد تخفى علينا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


جبت منين الكلام الفارغ ده ؟ بالنسبة للمكر ؟




سأفترض أنه لن يكون هناك جديد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جديد في اية ؟ انت كذبت واحنا كشفنا كذبك ، هل هاتكذب تاني عشان يكون في جديد تاني ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

*



لأن هذا من تدبير الرب كما قال بعض المفسرين المسيحيين

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا مدلس ، لم تورد هذا ابدا ، بل هو جهل منك بالإنجليزيية ..




 2- قد يمكر الإنسان للوصول إلى هدف يراه خيرًا (الرسول بولس بشهادة المفسر جون ويسلي).

أنقر للتوسيع...

اثبتنا انك مدلس رقم 1 لانك بترت النصوص وجعلت الإتهام خبرا من بولس الرسول على نفسه وهو قد فسره بأنه اتهام ..




يعقوب لم يعاقب على فعلته وأن هروبه تم بناءًا على توجيه من أمه خوفًا عليه من بطش عيسو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عوقب طيلة حياته وخدع مرتين ..




 وأن زواجه من ليئة وقع لأن الكبيرة لابد أن تتزوج أولًا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يكن هذا هو الإتفاق وبالتالي هو خداع ..




وقد صحح يعقوب هذا المسار في حياته وتزوج في الحال من راحيل.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يصحح يعقوب شيء بل تعب سبع سنين اخرى وكان يحب راحيل اكثر من الاخرى ..




ولم يعاقب الرب يعقوب لأن الرب أراد هذا فوقع كل هذا بمشيئته ورضاه (المفسر ألبرت بارنز والمفسر جون داربي)

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا يا مدلس ؟



ولما لم يقع هذا ليعقوب

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل هذا لا علاقة به بالموضوع بل هو مزيد من تخبطاتك لانك تريد ان تثبت شيء غير حقيقي فطبيعي ستدلس كعادتك دائما حتى في دينك ..




فإننا نميل إلى رأي المفسرين المسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الذين دلست عليهم ..




 5- قوله: سَلَبْتُ كَنَائِسَ أُخْرَى آخِذاً أُجْرَةً لأَجْلِ خِدْمَتِكُمْ. (2كو 11: 8). وباللغة الإنجليزية في ترجمات كثيرة I robbed لا يمكن أن نستخلص منه فاعلًا فنقول: robber "لص – سارق". لا يمكن أن نستخلص من هذا الفعل فاعلًا لأنه استعمل الحيلة (باعتراف المفسر جون ويسلي) ليصل إلى هدفٍ يراه خيرًا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مدلس كما عهدناك دائما ، فأين اوردت قوله يقول عليه هكذا في هذا النص ومن قال لك ان ما قلته في الإنجليزيية يعتد به ؟

وفتتنا مشاركاتك بالآيات الكتابية النصية وبالتفاسير ، واستطيع ان اغرقك فيها ولكن الموضوع لا يستحق التعب فهو مهدوم ..

*


----------



## Tolerant (28 يوليو 2011)

*



اين وضعت هذا النص الذي يقول بهذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


وفي الصباح اذا هي ليئة. فقال للابان: «ما هذا الذي صنعت بي! اليس براحيل خدمت عندك؟ فلماذا خدعتني؟»
فقال لابان: «لا يفعل هكذا في مكاننا ان تعطى الصغيرة قبل البكر.
 اكمل اسبوع هذه فنعطيك تلك ايضا بالخدمة التي تخدمني ايضا سبع سنين اخر».
ففعل يعقوب هكذا. فاكمل اسبوع هذه فاعطاه راحيل ابنته زوجة له. (تك 29: 25 - 28)




فأين اوردت قوله يقول عليه هكذا في هذا النص ومن قال لك ان ما قلته في الإنجليزيية يعتد به ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الفعل اليوناني συλάω وينطق sulaō ورقمه G4813 يعني "سلب / سرق":

http://lexicon.katabiblon.com/index.php?lemma=συλάω

ومع ذلك في (2كو 11: 8) لا يمكن أن نستخلص منه فاعلًا (لص / سارق robber / thief) للسبب الذي شرحتُه من قبل.*


----------



## حنا السرياني (28 يوليو 2011)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> الفعل اليوناني συλάω وينطق sulaō ورقمه G4813 يعني "سلب / سرق":
> 
> ...


*تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب*
*بقوله "سلبت كنائس أخرى" يظهر الرسول بولس أن هذه الكنائس لم تقف عند تشجيعه في خدمته أهل كورنثوس، بل قدموا له عونًا ماليًا ضخمَا لحساب هذه الخدمة.*

*ولعله بهذا يود أن يلمح إلى قبوله مساهمات أهل مكدونية لأنهم اصلحوا طرقهم، ورفض مساهمات أهل كورنثوس حتى يحققوا الإصلاح وعندئذ يقبل المعونة منهم.*

*كلمة أجرةopsoonion هنا تعبير عسكري يشير إلى ما يتسلمه الجندي من مالٍ ومئونةٍ يوميةٍ حتى يتفرغ للعمل العسكري. وكأنه يقول لهم: "لمألزمكم بشيء، إنما سلبت كنائس أخرى ل[FONT=&quot]أ*​*تسلم منها قوتي اليومي، وضرورياتالحياة اليومية من طعام وملبس أثناء خدمتي وكرازتي لأجل خلاصكم، فهل تحسبون هذا جريمة؟ أو تحسبونه إهانة للعمل الرسولي؟"*​*تفسير جون جيل
I robbed other churches,.... Meaning the churches of Macedonia; not that what he had of them was by force and rapine, or by plundering of them, and spoiling of their substance, and living upon them against their wills, as soldiers use a conquered people, though the allusion is to such a custom; for what he had of theirs was freely communicated to him; as appears from the following verse: but because these churches from whom he received were poor, and the Corinthians whom he served were rich, he calls it a robbing of the former, though there was no injury in the case, for it was voluntary, because it was expended for the service of the latter 
تفسير ادم كلارك
his part of the sentence is explained by the latter, taking wages to do you service. The word οψωνιον signifies the pay of money and provisions given daily to a Roman soldier. As if he had said: I received food and raiment, the bare necessaries of life, from other Churches while labouring for your salvation. Will you esteem this a crime

*[/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يوليو 2011)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> وفي الصباح اذا هي ليئة. فقال للابان: «ما هذا الذي صنعت بي! اليس براحيل خدمت عندك؟ فلماذا خدعتني؟»
> فقال لابان: «لا يفعل هكذا في مكاننا ان تعطى الصغيرة قبل البكر.
> ...



أخونا الحبيب مولكا قال لك أنك تقتطع من وسط الكلام كلمة كيفما شيئت وتبنى عليها ما تشاء

وها أنت تنفى ذلك ، بأن تفعله علانية

فما أوردته من نص - لو قرأته بكل عينيك - لوجدت يعقوب غاضب من خداع لابان له

وقد شرح لك أخونا مولكا ذلك فى عبارة موجزة قانونية ، وهى : لم يكن الإتفاق هكذا

فالإتفاق شريعة المتعاقدين

أما تحجج لابان بعدم جواز تزويج الصغرى قبل الكبرى ، فكان المفروض أن يقوله عند بداية إتفاقه ، وليس لتبريرخداعه

*ولكنك تريد نصرة المخادعين كلهم ، لابان وغير لابان - بقبول حججهم - لأنك تريد نصرة مبدأ الخداع ذاته

فهل من الشوك يجتنون عنباً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2011)

*أذن توليرانت ترك كل المشاركة واقتبس جملتين ، اذن هذا اعتراف ضمني بخطأه في الباقي ، جميل ..




وفي الصباح اذا هي ليئة. فقال للابان: «ما هذا الذي صنعت بي! اليس براحيل خدمت عندك؟ فلماذا خدعتني؟»
فقال لابان: «لا يفعل هكذا في مكاننا ان تعطى الصغيرة قبل البكر.
 اكمل اسبوع هذه فنعطيك تلك ايضا بالخدمة التي تخدمني ايضا سبع سنين اخر».
ففعل يعقوب هكذا. فاكمل اسبوع هذه فاعطاه راحيل ابنته زوجة له. (تك 29: 25 - 28)

أنقر للتوسيع...


يجب ان يكون لك فهم ، لتعرف عن ماذا اسأل لتجيد الرد ، انظر الى السؤال :




 اين وضعت هذا النص الذي يقول بهذا ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن انا اسألك عن " مكان " الذي فيه النص الذي وضعته ولم اسألك اين هذا في الكتاب المقدس ، والفرق واضح ،،




الفعل اليوناني συλάω وينطق sulaō ورقمه G4813 يعني "سلب / سرق":

http://lexicon.katabiblon.com/index....E1%BD%B1%CF%89

ومع ذلك في (2كو 11: 8) لا يمكن أن نستخلص منه فاعلًا (لص / سارق robber / thief) للسبب الذي شرحتُه من قبل.

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة كل هذا بسؤالي هذا :




 فأين اوردت قوله يقول عليه هكذا في هذا النص ومن قال لك ان ما قلته في الإنجليزيية يعتد به ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا السؤال كان ردا على عبارتك :




لأنه استعمل الحيلة (باعتراف المفسر جون ويسلي) ليصل إلى هدفٍ يراه خيرًا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فأرجو الرد وقبله الفهم لتعرف في ماذا ترد


هذا اولا ، ثانيا : مش فاهم يعني اية لا يمكن ان نستخلص منه فاعلا ؟


رجاء الشرح لاني مش فاهم اية الجملة الغريبة دي !
*


----------



## Tolerant (28 يوليو 2011)

*يعني الكتاب يقول على لسان الرسول بولس "سلبت / سرقت" ولا يمكن أن نستنتج ونقول: إذن الرجل سارق / لص. لأن الرجل جمع المال لأهداف الخير. بنفس الطريقة مع يعقوب عندما "مكر" لا يمكن أن نقول "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا قدر من الرب أن يحصل على البركة، وبنفس الطريقة إذا اعتقدتم أن يعقوب تم عقابه من الله بزواجه من ليئة عن طريقة المكر ، لا يمكن أن نقول أن لابان "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا تم بإرادة الرب ورضاه كعقاب ليعقوب حسب اعتقادكم هنا. *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يوليو 2011)

تستنج ذلك ، لو بتاخذ الكلام بدون تفكير نعائياً

ولكن بأبسط مقدار من التفكير ، حتعرف إنه كل حياته خدمة ، وإنه هو الذى قال  أنه من أجل تبشيرهم : أُنفِق وأُنفَق

أى أنه ليس لصاً لكى تستنتج بأنه سارق ، بل إنه خادم مضحى بماله ومضحى بحياته ، من أجل تبشيرهم بالخلاص

لكن لو إنت مصمم على الإستنتاج بدون تفكير أمين ، فأنت حر فى نفسك ، فلن تغش إلاَّ نفسك


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2011)

*



يعني الكتاب يقول على لسان الرسول  بولس "سلبت / سرقت" ولا يمكن أن نستنتج ونقول: إذن الرجل سارق / لص. لأن  الرجل جمع المال لأهداف الخير. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما رأيك ان تفتح موضوع جديد لأريك ما لن تراه إلا معي ؟




بنفس الطريقة مع يعقوب عندما "مكر" لا يمكن أن نقول "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا قدر من الرب أن يحصل على البركة

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مدلس ، رجاء لا تطلعنا على تدليسك ...




وبنفس الطريقة إذا اعتقدتم أن يعقوب تم عقابه من الله بزواجه من ليئة عن طريقة المكر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تدليس آخر ، بالله لم يدفع خاله لهذا ، بل خاله نفسه هو من فعل هذا بدليل تدليلة على خطأه بالعادات في هذا العصر وهذه المنطقة ..




لا يمكن أن نقول أن لابان "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا تم بإرادة الرب ورضاه كعقاب ليعقوب

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، لابان ليس مكار ، بل قد " مكر " فعلاً ..




حسب اعتقادكم هنا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مدلس ، بل حسب ما تعتقد به انت في دينك وتريد ان تلصقه بنا ..


أهلا وسهلاً ...
*


----------



## Tolerant (28 يوليو 2011)

*أمممممممممممم .. طيب

بعد إذنكم بالطبع لو ننتقل لمناقشة الكلمة العبرية ‛ormâh والتي تحمل رقم H6195 وهي بالتحديد ערמה. ولنتكتبها كما هي حسب نطقها:

أنا الحكمة أسكن أورما وأجد معرفة التدابير. (أمثال 8: 12)

ما معنى "أورما" وما المقصود بالآية؟

وشكرًا مقدمًا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2011)

*ثواني يا احبة ، اتركوني معه ..


قبل الدخول في هذه النقطة ،، هل انتهيت من النقاط التي طرحتها الأخرى أم لا ؟

لو نعم فقل لنا : " نعم انتهيت وعلمت اني كنت مخطيء "
لو لا : قل لنا إعتراضك بالأدلة ..
*


----------



## Tolerant (28 يوليو 2011)

*نعم انتهيت من طرح النقاط الأخرى ولستُ مخطئًا فيما طرحتُ. ألم تراني أستشهد بالمفسرين المسيحيين؟! لكني رأيتُ أن المداخلات ستتكرر فبدأت انتقل للنقطة الأخيرة تقريبًا. 

فهل ستطرح سؤالًا فأقتبس لك من مداخلاتي السابقة ونكرر ونعيد؟ فالذي يفعل هذا يحصل على إنذار. لذلك لن أجيب على سؤال أجبتُ عليه من قبل ولن أكرر نفسي.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2011)

*



نعم انتهيت من طرح النقاط الأخرى ولستُ مخطئًا فيما طرحتُ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن لم ننتهي ، فأنت ادعيت ما لم تطرح عليه دليلاً وإدعائك لا قيمة له على الإطلاق ..




 ألم تراني أستشهد بالمفسرين المسيحيين؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم رأيتك تستشهد بالمفسيرين المسيحيين والكتاب المقدس قبلهم وكلهم دلست عليهم إما بالبتر او بسوء الترجمة او بفرض كلامك وفكرك على التفسير نفسه ..




 لكني رأيتُ أن المداخلات ستتكرر فبدأت انتقل للنقطة الأخيرة تقريبًا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كذب ، انت لم ترد على أي مشاركة لي في هذا الحوار كعادتك معي في الأشهر الأخيرة ، لعجزك ولكشفي المستمر لتدليسك فتهرب من مشاركاتي ، والآن لن تمر هذه النقطة قبل نهايتها ، بالأدلة .. فتقدم ..




فهل ستطرح سؤالًا فأقتبس لك من مداخلاتي السابقة ونكرر ونعيد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ..




فالذي يفعل هذا يحصل على إنذار

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن يدلس يحصل على فصل ..




لذلك لن أجيب على سؤال أجبتُ عليه من قبل ولن أكرر نفسي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تجب على اي سؤال لي من قبل في الحوار بل هربت كالعادة ..
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يوليو 2011)

Tolerant قال:


> *يعني الكتاب يقول على لسان الرسول بولس "سلبت / سرقت" ولا يمكن أن نستنتج ونقول: إذن الرجل سارق / لص. لأن الرجل جمع المال لأهداف الخير. بنفس الطريقة مع يعقوب عندما "مكر" لا يمكن أن نقول "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا قدر من الرب أن يحصل على البركة، وبنفس الطريقة إذا اعتقدتم أن يعقوب تم عقابه من الله بزواجه من ليئة عن طريقة المكر ، لا يمكن أن نقول أن لابان "ماكر / مكار" لأن هذا تم بإرادة الرب ورضاه كعقاب ليعقوب حسب اعتقادكم هنا. *


*
لن أخرج عن المناقشة التى يديرها معك أخونا الحبيب مولكا

ولكن لى تعليق صغير على كلامك عن لابان (أما ما يخص بولس الرسول فخطأك فيه من نوع آخر ، هو التجنى والإفتراء عليه بالسرقة ،بخطف كلمة من كلامه وإخراجها عن سياقها )

وهو أن تفسيرك بأن الله مسؤل عن الخداع لأنه هو الذى قدَّره ، هو تفسير إسلامى وليس بحسب الحق

فالله يسمح بوقوع الشر ، لأنه أعطى البشر مقداراً كبيراً من الحرية ، وليس لأنه قدَّر عليهم الشيئ 

فإنك تلغى الحرية الممنوحة من الله للبشر ، وتستبدلها بإتهامه بالطغيان ، لكى تستطيع إثبات أفكارك المنقوضة 

فهل تنسب إلى الله الظلم والطغيان ، لكى تبرر نفسك ومن تتبعه !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tolerant (29 يوليو 2011)

*1- القول أن زواج يعقوب هو عقاب الرب على مكر يعقوب هو قولكم ويمكن أن تعيد قراءة المداخلات. فقلتُ إذن الرب هو الذي دبر مكر لابان ليعاقب يعقوب.

2- إذا رفضتَ أن هذا الزواج هو عقاب من الرب نقول أن الرب لم يعاقب يعقوب على مكره بهذه الزيجة. وهذا كالاغتصاب لا يمكن أن يرضى به الرب كعقاب منه للمرأة لكنه يسمح بوقوعه من باب فتح باب الحرية للإنسان مع حسابه على أفعاله. أي أن هذه الزيجة ليست عقابًا من الرب ليعقوب على فعلته. هل تقصد هذا؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2011)

*



1- القول أن زواج يعقوب هو عقاب  الرب على مكر يعقوب هو قولكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو تريد تفاسير تقول هذا ، فلا مشكلة ! ولكن قولنا لم ترده لأنه صحيح أيضا حتى الى الآن بدون تفاسير !




ويمكن أن تعيد قراءة المداخلات. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تأكد يا توليرانت اني لا احتاج الى اعادة القراءة ، فقط انت من تحتاج اليها ..




فقلتُ إذن

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالظبط ، اهي " فقلت " دي مالهاش لازمة ولا قيمة ولا وزن ، فلا تنعتنا بما في دينك رجاءً..




إذا رفضتَ أن هذا الزواج 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لماذا لا تجرؤ أن تستشهد بدليل ؟؟



حاضر ، مرة اخرى تتكلم بدون ادلة سوف يتم الإبلاغ عن مشاركاتك وحذفها وفي حالة تكرارها سيطول الإيقاف عضويتك لإضاعتك لوقتنا ...



*


----------

